# Ha!



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

You can really tell this forum has almost come to a stop. I just wanted to say thank you to all of the guys on here that I learned from. I started out the year lurking and reading and by December we'd gigged over 150 fish. I can't count how many times I've seen the sun come up over the water and battled 40 deg temps just to stick a fish. I've got an absolutely amazing photo of a sunrise that I won't post because I'm afraid someone will recognize it lol. I'm getting stir crazy around the house so I'm probably gonna splash one day this week and go looking just for grins and giggles.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm confused


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Understand completely. About 12 weeks from getting after them again. Time to catch up on boat mods, and anything that might keep you off the water come April.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Cobia season usually keeps me off the water come April lol 

What's confusing dragsmoker. Wanting to go or not putting the pic up


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Gigg till daylight and then hit the ling. What a life we have on the gulf coast.


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

LopeAlong said:


> Cobia season usually keeps me off the water come April lol
> 
> What's confusing dragsmoker. Wanting to go or not putting the pic up


Sorry, I read it to quickly I guess. Now that I re read it I get it. My bad


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

Nah, gig till daylight. Hop on the big boat kick ac on grab a rack and sleep til noon then Cobia fish!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

LopeAlong said:


> Nah, gig till daylight. Hop on the big boat kick ac on grab a rack and sleep til noon then Cobia fish!!


 
That's what I was thinkin. We normally never got started good until about 10-11 anyway.

Hey Terry I think he's got the "Flounder Fever" LOL


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Hey Terry I think he's got the "Flounder Fever" LOL[/QUOTE
> 
> Mark we all have the fever just some of us have it worse than others.


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Its been below 40 what 10 times this year.


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I feel better knowing i'm not alone. I went the weekend before last just because the water in the bay was 10x more clear now than in the summer and I just couldn't stand it any longer. I only saw one flounder about 15" and a bunch of small sheephead. I didn't take any home but I do feel better having been out there at night again.

My name is Tom and i'm an addict.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Marc and Elliot, Flounder fever for sure. It's a terminal thing. Been battling with it for many years and havn't found a cure for it yet. Symptoms get better in the warmer months, but this time of year it will get you down. Hang in there lope, you'll be better soon.
Hello Tom and I'm also an addict. Man maybe we should start a support group. Sit in a circle and tell each other how much we miss it. My wife has already tried the intervention and that sure didn't work.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Its been below 40 what 10 times this year.



I never said I was tough. 

How many times did you go when it was freezing cold. (Yes, in Baldwin county freezing is 40, not 32)


----------

